

Eavesdropping Smartphone Apps - billswift
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/08/eavesdropping_s.html

======
billswift
I thought several commenters claiming out that Google has intentionally
crippled android security for their own benefit (ads and or mining) was
interesting.

